# Senior Trooper Bill Hakim



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Senior Trooper Bill Hakim 
*Oregon State Police
Oregon*
End of Watch: Saturday, December 13, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Bomb
*Date of Incident:* Friday, December 12, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Explosives; Bomb
*Suspect Info:* At large
Senior Trooper Bill Hakim and Captain Tom Tennant, of the Woodburn Police Department, were killed when a bomb detonated as they examined the device.

A bomb threat had been called into a local bank earlier in the day, but the device was determined not to pose a threat. Later in the day a second bomb threat was made to a neighboring bank. A bank employee discovered a suspicious object in bushes outside of the bank. At some point after officers responded to the scene the device was moved inside of the bank.

As Trooper Hakim, Captain Tennant, and the Woodburn police chief examined the device it detonated, fatally injuring Trooper Hakim and Captain Tennant. The police chief was critically injured.

Trooper Hakim is survived by his wife and two teenage daughters.
Related Line of Duty Deaths 
Captain Tom Tennant
Woodburn Police Department, OR
EOW: Friday, December 12, 2008
Cause of Death: Bomb
Agency Contact Information
Oregon State Police
255 Capitol St NE
4th Floor
Salem, OR 97310

Phone: () -

_*Please contact the Oregon State Police for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

